# Charging on the go......



## johnblack (26 Mar 2019)

..afternoon, just looking for a bit of clarity. Got a few long days coming up and want to make sure we get everything recorded. We'll be using a Fenix 5S, 500 and a 705 (I think).

I think that I can charge and record on the go to the 500 with a power bank and OTG USB lead? Would the 705 need the same type of connection or is the standard USB ok.

I have no idea about the Fenix 5S, I realise I'd have to take it off to charge but can I just connect a power bank to it's data / charging lead and have it continue to record?

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Mar 2019)

Garmin 705 can be charged on the go as long as you have the right lead. If not, it will think it is connected to a computer and shut down. Get a non-data lead and test it beforehand. 
MattH on YACF wrote the manual on this:
http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16781.msg314479#msg314479


----------

